# The Main Drag



## Battou (Aug 18, 2008)

Bigger Here

Taken with Canon FD 28mm on Canon TLb

Main Street, Salamanca New York.

When you have lived here for a wile you quickly realize just how much of a drag it is...


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 18, 2008)

isnt that the "moving building" from the other post?


----------



## Battou (Aug 18, 2008)

janetm1000 said:


> isnt that the "moving building" from the other post?



Yup Same building same night different frame.


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 18, 2008)

i thought i recongnized it!


----------



## SympL (Aug 18, 2008)

I quite like this image.
I think it could be sharpened up a little and a bit of perspective correction to finish it off.
Good job.


----------



## Battou (Aug 18, 2008)

SympL said:


> I quite like this image.
> I think it could be sharpened up a little and a bit of perspective correction to finish it off.
> Good job.




Any more USM and the sign developes white spots, I tried. That sign is just killin me in fact it's the reason I went desaturation BW with this one, it was the only wat I could make it ledgable 


Thanks.


----------



## tb2 (Aug 19, 2008)

The shot evokes a very clear atmosphere. Good lighting and composition.

Regards, Tony


----------



## SympL (Aug 19, 2008)

Battou said:


> Any more USM and the sign developes white spots, I tried. That sign is just killin me in fact it's the reason I went desaturation BW with this one, it was the only wat I could make it ledgable
> 
> 
> Thanks.


I understand, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Battou (Aug 19, 2008)

tb2 said:


> The shot evokes a very clear atmosphere. Good lighting and composition.
> 
> Regards, Tony



Thanks, I was a little conserned the composition was going to be a little left heavy. I did this for two reasons. One the lot across from the Dudly Hotel is vacent and devoid of structure. Secondly if you look you can see an incomplete structure just up the street, That is an archway they where constructing, the peice that would eventually span the gap was just sitting on the sidewalk and I was not going to be able to compose it all in to the shot, so I composed it out completely.



SympL said:


> I understand, thanks for the explanation.



No problem.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 19, 2008)

To respectfully disagree with SimpL, whose quality of image I would someday like to approach, I think the lean of the buildings adds a certain ominous feel to the image. Small town Stephen King buildings. I wouldn't want to walk too close to them, ya know?


----------



## DRoberts (Aug 19, 2008)

Battou said:


> Any more USM and the sign developes white spots, I tried. That sign is just killin me in fact it's the reason I went desaturation BW with this one, it was the only wat I could make it ledgable


 
Is there any way you could use a selection tool and sharpen around the lights?


----------



## Battou (Aug 22, 2008)

johngpt said:


> To respectfully disagree with SimpL, whose quality of image I would someday like to approach, I think the lean of the buildings adds a certain ominous feel to the image. Small town Stephen King buildings. I wouldn't want to walk too close to them, ya know?



Thanks, I agree with you as well, this town has a natural ominous feel to it, It's spooky to say the least. As noted this is Main Street, what is not noted however is Broad Street at the far end is what is the true primary theurohfair of this city, it is the intersection where the one light that is more over the road is. The idea of these streets being this dead is disturbing considering this place is literally right at the end of Broad Street. It's a creepy little town I live in.



DRoberts said:


> Is there any way you could use a selection tool and sharpen around the lights?



I'm not sure, I still have a lot to learn in the post CG work, I will definately look at seeing if I can. It's likely what I will have to do to get the shot from there that I want in color. That red aruas horribly.


----------

